# timothy pellet good for tortoise?



## xXtortoiseloverXx (May 28, 2013)

hi guys,i saw this timothy pellet from store,don't know if it is good for tortoise.


----------



## theelectraco (May 28, 2013)

No, it isn't good for them. Would a little bit in a varied diet hurt? No. It depends on the type of tortoise also....but leave that food for the rabbits.


0.0.1 Red Foot 
0.0.1 Crested Gecko
0.1.0 Dachshund


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to respectfully disagree with the previous comment. Timothy hay pellets are just compressed hay that is sent through a machine the makes it into pellets. It probably has added vitamins and minerals, and more than likely some preservatives. Timothy hay is fine for tortoise food, however, it should be part of a more varied diet. If you are feeding a very young (small) tortoise, you may need to moisten the pellets for him. I would think that moistened timothy pellets mixed with a nice variety of greens would be a pretty good diet.


----------



## aroughton (May 28, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm going to respectfully disagree with the previous comment. Timothy hay pellets are just compress hay that is sent through a machine the makes it into pellets. It probably has added vitamins and minerals, and more than likely some preservatives. Timothy hay is fine for tortoise food, however, it should be part of a more varied diet. If you are feeding a very young (small) tortoise, you may need to moisten the pellets for him. I would think that moistened timothy pellets mixed with a nice variety of greens would be a pretty good diet.


----------



## aroughton (May 28, 2013)

Hi,
I was told by Dr. James Jarchow who was formally the head Vet for The Sonoran Desert Museum in Tucson Arizona that timothy hay pellets are a preferred food for domestic Sulcata tortoises. I soak the pellets in water and allow them to soften. Of course they also need variety of different foods but Dr. Jarchow is a rock star when it comes to tortoise health. He is well known, highly respected reptile Vetenarian

I buy a 50 lbs bag at the feed store for $12.00 and add other foods.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (May 28, 2013)

thanks for reply guys, i am not sure that one i saw is pure timothy hay or not that is why i hesitate .


50lb for $12 !!!!where can i get that ?


----------



## GBtortoises (May 29, 2013)

I agree with Yvonne. Timothy, alfalfa and orchard hay pellets are just ground and compressed versions of the actual hay. They're bagged and marketed for small animal farms and the pet trade. The practice probably came about as a cleaner, less messy alternative to selling and storing hay bales!


----------



## Homerist (Jun 1, 2013)

hi, 
I have been trying to get my Indian star to eat hay but not successful until I tried mixing this oxbow Timothy hay cake with mazuri. after a few weeks, I offered the hay with the mazuri and my star ate it. 

Ingredients
100% timothy hay cubes. Preservative and additive free. Loose hay contains stems, leaves, and limited seed heads.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein min 7.00%
Crude Fat min 1.50%
Crude Fiber max 32.00%
Moisture max 15.00%

this is the product link,

http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/products/type/detail?object=1601


I meant without the mazuri, my star will still eat the hay.


----------



## xXtortoiseloverXx (Jun 1, 2013)

i ended up bought a grass land tortoise food add to diet.


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 1, 2013)

DeanS' s Tortoise Meatballs are the way to persuade them to eat hay 

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-39021.html#axzz1sOUL5mKi


----------



## yagyujubei (Jun 1, 2013)

In the winter, I feed timothy/alfalfa cubes from my local feed store. Mine don't love them, but will eat some. They're cubes about 1 1/2" sq.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Jun 1, 2013)

I have feed hay pellets (timothy and orchard grass) to my sulcata for the past two years. I soften it with water (not perfect as some pellets remain pretty hard) and mix it with greens or with Mazuri. For me it is easier to store than bales of hay and last a lot longer in storage. Most of the year I perfer to feed fresh grasses.


----------

